# Understatement of the Year



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The title of the article...

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=11722172&hl=1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neat, thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Three more threads were posted in the big game section of the forum about this. Seems to me they are coming whether we like it or not
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=27377
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=27375
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=27350


----------

